# CUPS not running!!!

## JasonRivers

Hi all, I can't appear to get CUPS working...

when i try connecting to http://localhost:631 in firefox i recieve this:

```

Unable to connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.

 

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few

          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network

          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure

          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

```

and the KDE Printer Manager fails to connect too

I've emerged CUPS 1.2.4 to try and solve this, but still no joy  :Sad: 

anyone know about CUPS, as i don't, its the first time i've tried using it.

Jay

----------

## yabbadabbadont

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Read through that and make sure that you didn't skip any steps.  You probably forgot to add cups to the default runlevel using the rc-update command.

----------

## octapus

I have almost the same problem.

I upgraded to KDE 3.5.5 a few days ago.

It seems that I cannot connect to the printer's subsystem as a normal user. Inside kcontrol I cannot get the printers to be listed. As root (pressing the "administrator mode" button) all printers are listed.

I was running a 1.1... version of cups and thinking that that was the problem I upgraded to the latest version of 1.2.4:

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.4  USE="X jpeg nls pam png samba ssl tiff -dbus -php -ppds -slp" 0 kB

After that in the beginning I could not connect to localhost:631 but after updating the configuration files I can connect there. 

So in short :

Cups server is running (/etc/init.d/cupsd start)

Kdeprint is the latest 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="cups kde kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

I can connect to cups through the web configuration page (:631)

I can connect to cups through openoffice

I can connect to cups as root

What I suspect is that kde must have a bug of some kind.

----------

## Revers

I have same problem as JasonRivers on amd64 system :/ Cups compiles without any problem. I've added cupsd to default runlevel. Server seems to start correctly, but I can't connect to http://localhost:631/ (or http://127.0.0.1:631) by any user or browser :/ Also  KDE Printer Manager fails to connect (http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9526/printerot2.png). I've thought I've made something wrong in my kernel (linux-2.6.18-gentoo), so I've tried to use genkernel, but this didn't change anything. I've even tried to compile older (1.1.23-r8 ) and actual (1.2.4) version of cups by gcc-3.4.6 (my default is gcc-4.1.1) - with no result. Also recompiling all system didn't help. 

It's very strange since I've done the same things to install and configure CUPS  as in my previous Gentoo systems (amd64 & x86) on the same machine (I've always followed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml). What could be wrong?

This might be helpful:

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:6204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5150c

```

```

# emerge -pv net-print/foomatic-filters net-print/foomatic-db-engine net-print/hpijs net-print/foomatic-db net-print/cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hpijs-1.7.1  USE="cups foomaticdb -ppds" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-20060720  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.4  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png ssl tiff -php -ppds -samba -slp" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-ident -frename-registers"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

FEATURES="distlocks"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl"

LC_CTYPE="pl"

LC_MESSAGES="pl"

LC_MONETARY="pl"

LC_NUMERIC="pl"

LC_TIME="pl"

LC_PAPER="pl"

LANG="pl"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev vga"

USE="7zip a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amd applet arts artswrappersuid asf avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr cpudetection cups custom-cflags dbus directfb divx4linux djvu dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc esd fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb gcj glut glx gnome gnome-print gsm gtk gtk2 hal java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux lcd libcaca logitech-mouse mad mozilla mp3 mpeg multilib ncurses network nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl pdf png quicktime real sdl skins speex stream symlink truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales vcd visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows X xcomposite xine xmms xvid"

```

```

# dmesg | grep -i print

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6204

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

# dmesg | grep -i cups

# dmesg | grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6204

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

Last edited by Revers on Mon Oct 16, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Revers, did you recently upgrade to KDE 3.5.5 also?

I have some similar issues with cups since upgrading but haven't had a chance to look into it yet.

----------

## Revers

Yes, I upgraded to KDE 3.5.5 yasterday (I'm updating system almost every day), but I've had a problem with cups also before it.Last edited by Revers on Sun Oct 15, 2006 9:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Revers

Editing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf also didn't help for me :/ I've tried several different configurations, and none worked (every time I've changed something I've run '/etc/init.d/cupsd restart') :/Last edited by Revers on Sun Oct 15, 2006 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JasonRivers

I haven't upgraded my KDE recently, but the only time i've had cups working is on Linspire, and that was a while ago!

Jay

----------

## rmh3093

one of the libs cups is built against has been updated recently in portage, updating that dependency definately breaks cups, just launch 'cupsd' from a bash prompt as root and it should complain about missing lib, just recompile cups and you should be ok

----------

## Headrush

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> one of the libs cups is built against has been updated recently in portage, updating that dependency definately breaks cups, just launch 'cupsd' from a bash prompt as root and it should complain about missing lib, just recompile cups and you should be ok

 

Its not that.

I think this might be helpful to many of us: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507475-highlight-cups.html

Short answer: try kdelibs-3.5.5-r1

----------

## Revers

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think this might be helpful to many of us: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507475-highlight-cups.html
> 
> 

 

Too bad I'm not one of them - still don't work  :Sad: 

----------

## Headrush

 *Revers wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   
> 
> I think this might be helpful to many of us: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507475-highlight-cups.html
> 
>  
> ...

 

The link and the kde-3.5.5-r1 fix are two different problems. (Sorry for the confusion)

----------

## octapus

It worked for me. I upgraded to kde-3.5.5-r1 and there are no errors in kde apps on the "connecting to the printer's subsystem" problem.

Of course I never had a problem connecting externally to localhost:631

Thanks

----------

## Luc484

Emerging kdelibs-3.5.5-r2 solved the problem for me too. Thanks.

----------

